# reptile owners in east lothian



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

hey i was just wondering if there is anybody who lives in east lothian who keeps reptiles as i dnt really know of any one other than myself and a couple of my friends 

so if you live in east lothian post up what reps you own maby some pics too?


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

any one ???


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm in Midlothian.
Know afew of us over here who have some. Can't think of anyone in particular who may own any in East.
So where abouts are you? Musselburgh? Port Seaton? Heaven forbid you're in, dum dum dum, TRANENT!


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

yup tranent greatest place on earth lol :whistling2:

what about you where abouts in midlothain are you?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Bonnyrigg, sadly. So not much better than the 'mazing tregnent 
I used to work in Tranent. Charles River. Right beside Elphinston.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

oooh lol, I used to work there too.....Area 3. Was a dive.

I am in Edinburgh, so not exactly east lothian, but near enough 

Anna


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I am in Falkirk but my daughter worked at Charles River too till last year: victory:


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

cool what did you used to do when you worked there ? do they do anything with reps need to start looking about getting a job something with reps would be good lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

biohazard156 said:


> oooh lol, I used to work there too.....Area 3. Was a dive.


Biochemistry? Were you there before the new Primate building?
No nothing to do with reptiles. Silly laboratory. I can only think of one place around Edinburgh other than the zoo (which doesn't have a reptile house) which does reptiles but I wouldn't suggest it


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Biochemistry? Were you there before the new Primate building?
> No nothing to do with reptiles. Silly laboratory. I can only think of one place around Edinburgh other than the zoo (which doesn't have a reptile house) which does reptiles but I wouldn't suggest it


 
really why not ?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Just because lol.
Anyways whats up man. What you been doing today?


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

must be bad lol 

nothing much just been at school most of the day u?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Glad I'm through with school 
I've been running around getting sorted for Hamm. Finding new USB leads. Also found my mobile today, in a shoe of all places.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Area 3 was Biotechnology...was dull. Virus testing and the likes. The new primate building was in but i never got a tour of it. 

Anna


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

biohazard156 said:


> Area 3 was Biotechnology...was dull. Virus testing and the likes. The new primate building was in but i never got a tour of it.
> 
> Anna


Ah Biochem is 7 & 8 :blush:
It's a nice building, but whoever designed it didn't think the whole thing through. I probably seen you in the canteen at some point. I was always there! I think I was the only person to ever put adds up on the notice board about reptiles!


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

sounds good lol when is hamm ? planning on getting anything when your there


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Bus leaves on Friday. And no plans. I shouldn't be buying anything really. I might get a wee house snake or something.


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

cool house snakes look awsome lol what reps have you got just now if you dnt mind me asking ? lol


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

You probably saw me, I was the one with the piercings and pink hair at one point!!

Anna


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

biohazard156 said:


> You probably saw me, I was the one with the piercings and pink hair at one point!!
> 
> Anna


How short are you? I've a running feeling I did see pink hair.

I've not got much anymore. I'm trying to bow out of the hobby.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am 5'7....always sat by the double doors behind the tills at lunch time lol.

What area were you in?

Anna


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

biohazard156 said:


> I am 5'7....always sat by the double doors behind the tills at lunch time lol.
> 
> What area were you in?
> 
> Anna


Meh I probably did see you then.
Although I always sat in the smaller tabled area that used to be the smoke room. I worked between Block V and K. Much like yourself, found it boresville.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

im in west lothian 

how old are you


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

im 16 what about u?


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

13 on november first 

50 days to go


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

happy birthday in 50 days lol its actually my 16th on the first of october :2thumb:


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

bump for boredom anyone else from east lothian or west lothian or edinburgh


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

hey im in east lothian, a lil town called haddington!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

laurax said:


> hey im in east lothian, a lil town called haddington!


Know a girl called Nikki and a guy called keith? : victory:


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

no sorry i dont, are they in haddington aswell?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

robbies in bonnyrig laura 

am in edinburgh 2 and laura hows the brb coming along


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

laurax said:


> no sorry i dont, are they in haddington aswell?


Yeah, the only two people I know from 'Had-it-in


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Not quite in east lothian but I'm in Edinburgh :razz:.


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Yeah, the only two people I know from 'Had-it-in


 
:lol2: thats the exact way to say it!




adamntitch said:


> robbies in bonnyrig laura
> 
> am in edinburgh 2 and laura hows the brb coming along


 
hes doing great just a bit of a messy eater! lol!


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

am in tranent know of anyboddy up here lol


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

i used to stay in tranent when i was younger so i dont really know many ppl there that well. one off my mates moves there about a year ago dunno if ul know him, his names scott fairgrieve


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

ive heard of someone fairgrieve before at school but dnt think it was anyone called scott lol where abouts in tranent did you used to live


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

to be honest i cant remeber it was when i younger! lol! have u been 2 the new shop between tranent and macmerry yet? i was in there a couple of months ago and they mainly just had tropical fish but they said they were gona b getin sum reps in soon.


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

i was down last week its awryt theve got alot of exo terra vivs and stuff in for like lizards and stuff and the huy said they are hopefully getting the reps in before new year


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

i tink i'll wait a bit until i go back for a wee nosey, once theyve got the reps in


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah im gonna leave it a while then maby see about getting a job there once the reps are in lol


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

lol! it would be a good job! wish i had time for a second job cos id love to have one working with reps, it would br brill!


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

bump to see if theres anyone new from the lothians ? :2thumb:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Not from the Lothians, but Bonnybridge just outside Falkirk. And I go to Heriot Watt uni which is in Riccarton near Hermiston.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I was in Tranent the other night :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Sadly still in Midlothian post move, but shall return to Edinburgh in a month or two.


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

hey did u ever get a job in the shop outside tranent?


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

nah as far as im aware they still havent got reptiles in so much for them having them by xmas lol but the second i know theve got some in ill be the first down there lol


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

I live in Danderhall so Im classed as "Midlothian" i think (I have other names for this place, i wont bore everyone with them tho lol!!)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> I live in Danderhall so Im classed as "Midlothian" i think (I have other names for this place, i wont bore everyone with them tho lol!!)


I know a Mike who lives in Danderhall. Has loads of tats and pretty decent sized flesh tunnels.
Excited about the Boa tomorrow?


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> I know a Mike who lives in Danderhall. Has loads of tats and pretty decent sized flesh tunnels.
> Excited about the Boa tomorrow?


 
Trying to think of any Mikes I know . . . :lol2: Give us a clue? How many tats? I have a fair few myself :whistling2:

Yes!! Well excited/nervous lol! Managed to get everything so just waiting on "Rocky" now (he named it, not me, I wanted to call it Tinkerbell but I was outnumbered) You made me blush on the phone the other day there by the way Robbie, when you said "Is that Leigh I was like :blush: was hilarious


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Trying to think of any Mikes I know . . . :lol2: Give us a clue? How many tats? I have a fair few myself :whistling2:
> 
> Yes!! Well excited/nervous lol! Managed to get everything so just waiting on "Rocky" now (he named it, not me, I wanted to call it Tinkerbell but I was outnumbered) You made me blush on the phone the other day there by the way Robbie, when you said "Is that Leigh I was like :blush: was hilarious


LOL well I wasn't expecting any calls about Boas but when I heard Kev mention them on the phone it suddenly click I knew of someone needing to setup a Boa enclosure.

God only knows how many. He's pretty much inked up as much as anyone apart from his girlfriend can see.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> LOL well I wasn't expecting any calls about Boas but when I heard Kev mention them on the phone it suddenly click I knew of someone needing to setup a Boa enclosure.
> 
> God only knows how many. He's pretty much inked up as much as anyone apart from his girlfriend can see.


 
& it was me *ta daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* :lol2: He was like "Oh erm I'll just give you to our reptile guy" lol I think I bombarded him with questions :blush: 

Trying to think of any Mikes I know in Danderhell (no typo, i do refere to it as that lol) How old is he? 

Im not that bad, only visable ones on me are the one on my wrist "Princess", the one on the side of my hand wee tribal design are the only ones you can see if im dressed normally. If i have heels on you can see the one on my foot & if i have my hair up you can see the one on the back of my neck, but other than that their pretty hidden :gasp:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Ah! Very nice. I keep wimping out of the one I want on my wrist :blush:
LOL He did look a wee bit confused. 

24ish (guessing).


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Ah! Very nice. I keep wimping out of the one I want on my wrist :blush:
> LOL He did look a wee bit confused.
> 
> 24ish (guessing).


 
Honestly babe, if it was THAT bad I wouldnt go back & get more done would I? The one on my wrist is actually pretty big considering its on a wrist, the writing is detailed & I have stars round it too lol . . I'll post a pic rather than describe it . . .










See, its not that bad & Im a wussy lol!! The one on my foot though, I do admit I squealed like a banshee during that one, was very stingy!!

I go to Russell in Bizarre Ink, he's really good plus if you go in, speak to him about it & mention quietly that leigh sent you you'll get a nice wee discount :flrt:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Honestly babe, if it was THAT bad I wouldnt go back & get more done would I? The one on my wrist is actually pretty big considering its on a wrist, the writing is detailed & I have stars round it too lol . . I'll post a pic rather than describe it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had thought about going in and seeing Spacey at Bizarre (wee one top of the Grassmarket). I'm supposed to go in and speak to Sarah at Red Hot and Blue who's work really speaks for itself. She's pretty much mastered any fine detail!


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> I had thought about going in and seeing Spacey at Bizarre (wee one top of the Grassmarket). I'm supposed to go in and speak to Sarah at Red Hot and Blue who's work really speaks for itself. She's pretty much mastered any fine detail!


 
Spacey is good, but I go to Russell cause Spacey sexuallly harrasses me. He's been trying to see my boobies for 10 years & still hasnt been sucessfull hahaha! I give him credit for trying tho, thats a looong time attemoting to see a pair of boobs! Spacey is a good artist & i have a good laugh with him lol. 

Go get inked! Its addictive hahaha :flrt:

Boa gets here soon !!! So excited!! I hear your getting the brothers & sisters for the shop :2thumb:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Spacey is good, but I go to Russell cause Spacey sexuallly harrasses me. He's been trying to see my boobies for 10 years & still hasnt been sucessfull hahaha! I give him credit for trying tho, thats a looong time attemoting to see a pair of boobs! Spacey is a good artist & i have a good laugh with him lol.
> 
> Go get inked! Its addictive hahaha :flrt:
> 
> Boa gets here soon !!! So excited!! I hear your getting the brothers & sisters for the shop :2thumb:


LOL maybe after a few more vodkas!
I certainly have. Drop by and check them out if you want.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> LOL maybe after a few more vodkas!
> I certainly have. Drop by and check them out if you want.


 
If I do Id end up buying them all lol! The one we got is a right little sweetheart, we got him out to check he was ok & took us like 2 hours to get him back in the box, he handles really well :flrt:

There's a thread if you want to have a look  

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/330251-new-boa-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

He's quite dark isn't he!
I've got quite a good selection up here. Got some really washed out reduced lookers but on the other hand I've got 2 that are showing some lovely deep colour aswell as the black and brown.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> He's quite dark isn't he!
> I've got quite a good selection up here. Got some really washed out reduced lookers but on the other hand I've got 2 that are showing some lovely deep colour aswell as the black and brown.


 
Is dark a good or a bad thing? New to all this remember lol!! 

Might pop up just to have a wee hold of some of them lol! My purse is in hiding though, its crying incase I go buying anymore lol!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Is dark a good or a bad thing? New to all this remember lol!!
> 
> Might pop up just to have a wee hold of some of them lol! My purse is in hiding though, its crying incase I go buying anymore lol!


Well I think dark is a good thing. I prefer the darker animals in most species.

Yeah go for it. I'm off tomorrow (Wednesday) and it'll likely be Kevin on the shop floor who's a big girl holding the Boas


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Well I think dark is a good thing. I prefer the darker animals in most species.
> 
> Yeah go for it. I'm off tomorrow (Wednesday) and it'll likely be Kevin on the shop floor who's a big girl holding the Boas


 
Are you working on Friday or Saturday? Im ok holding the babies, what else have you got in I can have a wee hold off ?:flrt:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Are you working on Friday or Saturday? Im ok holding the babies, what else have you got in I can have a wee hold off ?:flrt:


I work both Friday and Saturday.
We've only got a few things in right now. The boas, some ball pythons (that might not be in the shop as I'm feeding them) baby corns, a few leopard geckos, some beardies (one beautiful Hypo), crested geckos and occelated skinks. Next week we get inverts *squeel like an excited girl*!!


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> I work both Friday and Saturday.
> We've only got a few things in right now. The boas, some ball pythons (that might not be in the shop as I'm feeding them) baby corns, a few leopard geckos, some beardies (one beautiful Hypo), crested geckos and occelated skinks. Next week we get inverts *squeel like an excited girl*!!


 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH so if I come in will you be nice & let me hold some things?? :flrt: Dein wants a beardie, might bring him with me so he can have a look at that. Where abouts is the shop exactly? Blonde female driver . . Felk free to make jokes about me & directions lol!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOH so if I come in will you be nice & let me hold some things?? :flrt: Dein wants a beardie, might bring him with me so he can have a look at that. Where abouts is the shop exactly? Blonde female driver . . Felk free to make jokes about me & directions lol!!


LOL I can't say anything I could barely remember my street address and I've lived there quite a while :whistling2:

Gorgie Road. If you're drivin from Fountainbridge you just keep going right through to Dundee Street/Road then down the hill to Gorgie Road. Can't miss the shop it's the first on the right. If you know where Gorgie Farm is, we're basically right across the road and up a wee bit.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> LOL I can't say anything I could barely remember my street address and I've lived there quite a while :whistling2:
> 
> Gorgie Road. If you're drivin from Fountainbridge you just keep going right through to Dundee Street/Road then down the hill to Gorgie Road. Can't miss the shop it's the first on the right. If you know where Gorgie Farm is, we're basically right across the road and up a wee bit.


 
Fab, I'll pop in on saturday & have a wee hold of your snakes :flrt:

Whats the sname of the shop again, i'll be a smart arse & stick it in my sat nav (cheating, but ima blonde female driver, i NEED help hahaha) I'll even bring ya in a coffee or something  See im such a nice person lol!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Fab, I'll pop in on saturday & have a wee hold of your snakes :flrt:
> 
> Whats the sname of the shop again, i'll be a smart arse & stick it in my sat nav (cheating, but ima blonde female driver, i NEED help hahaha) I'll even bring ya in a coffee or something  See im such a nice person lol!


LOL save your money and buy a Bearded Dragon :whistling2:: victory:
Water Wonders.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> LOL save your money and buy a Bearded Dragon :whistling2:: victory:
> Water Wonders.


 
Thats what Im getting Dein for his christmas lol so expect lots more weird questions from me :gasp:

How are beardies for handling? I've never actually seen one in person before :blush:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Thats what Im getting Dein for his christmas lol so expect lots more weird questions from me :gasp:
> 
> How are beardies for handling? I've never actually seen one in person before :blush:


They're like puppies. Dead softies and most look for attention. When you come in I'll show you my shop favourite. He jumps  So he's more like a budgy I suppose.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> They're like puppies. Dead softies and most look for attention. When you come in I'll show you my shop favourite. He jumps  So he's more like a budgy I suppose.


Ooooooh does that mean I get to hold one too? :flrt: Weird question alert . . . Do you sex boas? Rocky hasn't been sexed but would be nice to know if he is really a she cause I keep calling it a he (wow that was confusing) If you dont do you nkow anywhere we could take him (Or her) to get sexed?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Ooooooh does that mean I get to hold one too? :flrt: Weird question alert . . . Do you sex boas? Rocky hasn't been sexed but would be nice to know if he is really a she cause I keep calling it a he (wow that was confusing) If you dont do you nkow anywhere we could take him (Or her) to get sexed?


LOL hold what you want. Even got some Scorpions in 
Yeah I can sex snakes. Bring him in tomorrow and I'll be able to tell you. I'm off Sunday, just to note.

Also, would be good to know if you're going to end up with a 6 foot Boa or a 8foot+ Boa! :2thumb:


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Robbie said:


> *LOL hold what you want*. Even got some Scorpions in
> Yeah I can sex snakes. Bring him in tomorrow and I'll be able to tell you. I'm off Sunday, just to note.
> 
> Also, would be good to know if you're going to end up with a 6 foot Boa or a 8foot+ Boa! :2thumb:


 
:gasp: Oooh :blush: I get to hold what I want hahahaha!! Ya cant hold scorpions can you? I bet you a tenner I get bitten by something, Ive never been bitten by a snake or anything yet but I have a funny feeling its coming :gasp:

How much do you charge for sexing them? (that sounds so wrong doesnt it?) Well thats what I thought, at least would get a slightly better idea of what size it will get to, can also decide if its Rocky or Roxy lmao!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

PrincessBlondie said:


> :gasp: Oooh :blush: I get to hold what I want hahahaha!! Ya cant hold scorpions can you? I bet you a tenner I get bitten by something, Ive never been bitten by a snake or anything yet but I have a funny feeling its coming :gasp:
> 
> How much do you charge for sexing them? (that sounds so wrong doesnt it?) Well thats what I thought, at least would get a slightly better idea of what size it will get to, can also decide if its Rocky or Roxy lmao!!


LOL anything that's living in a vivarium :devil:
And I don't charge!! Don't be silly!


----------



## dragonsdean (Aug 27, 2009)

im in gullane and keep beardies anyone want a 7 month old male £60 
07852465700


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm in Edinburgh:2thumb:


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in Fife, not too far to drive. Would be interested in meeting up with other people if something was arranged.


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

hey guys 

i also wouldnt mind meeting up with some people 

are there any like meetings around here or reptilenights something similar to tha york reptile night thats happening at the weekend ?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

craig_mufc said:


> hey guys
> 
> i also wouldnt mind meeting up with some people
> 
> are there any like meetings around here or reptilenights something similar to tha york reptile night thats happening at the weekend ?


I think the most local and regular would have been SEAS which has effectively disbanded.


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

that kinda sucks then

hwo would poeple go about setting up something like that or even a show because what england maby have 5 shows a year scotland have none i mean how hard would it be for the ihs or one of the organistion that do shows to set up one anual one in scotland ?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

if anyone wants to we could meet up one night in a local ish pub in town or near by for a couple of drinks p.m me if you interested and we can work something out


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

craig_mufc said:


> that kinda sucks then
> 
> hwo would poeple go about setting up something like that or even a show because what england maby have 5 shows a year scotland have none i mean how hard would it be for the ihs or one of the organistion that do shows to set up one anual one in scotland ?


Harder than you might think.
Because you're trading in animals you'd have to find a suitable venue and work out which vampire of a government dept you have to pay to host such an event.


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Harder than you might think.
> Because you're trading in animals you'd have to find a suitable venue and work out which vampire of a government dept you have to pay to host such an event.


ahh i supose your right i still feel its something that would be good to have but i wouldnt know where to begin to even get the idea of one going


----------



## dragonsdean (Aug 27, 2009)

im in east lothian i keep reps
1 breeding pair of beardies sandfire
1 young sandfire beardie
1 leopard gecko
1 yellow belly slider


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

dragonsdean said:


> im in east lothian i keep reps
> 1 breeding pair of beardies sandfire
> 1 young sandfire beardie
> 1 leopard gecko
> 1 yellow belly slider


were about in east lothian are you?


----------



## dragonsdean (Aug 27, 2009)

hi there i am selling a few of my reptiles in east lothian as this is a east lothian thread i will tell you what i got

2 female leopard geckos 1 is 1 and a half the other is 1 £45 each

a 1 year old tokay gecko male £15 or £45 with viv

1 female 14/15 month old bearded dragon female £70 

1 baby leopard gecko been told its a female £45

pm if anyone interested 

cheers dragonsdean:2thumb:


----------



## dragonsdean (Aug 27, 2009)

im in gullane btw


----------



## dragonsdean (Aug 27, 2009)

tokay that i have is now free to g







ood home no viv with him


----------

